# New Outback 30frks 5ver



## graymatter (Mar 24, 2005)

Well folks, my wife and I picked up our '05 30frks fifth wheel yesterday. I spent most of today in it, under it, and all over it and I love it!! Couldn't find anything that dissappointed me.

We've been reading this forum for about 6 weeks because we were interested in the Outback and you have been an invaluable source of information and ideas which helped us make our decision, so thank you.

But enough about you guys and back to the 30frks!!.....I've got to tell you, this thing is beautiful and it is gonna be harder to come back home and go to work now!!

I just had to tell ya!!!!

graymatter
Outback 30frks 5w
2002 Silverado 2500 HD, 6.0, 4.10 rear
Prodigy brk cntrl
Reese 16K slider


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

action Glad ya did. Good Luck


----------



## Denilu (Mar 27, 2005)

Congratulations! We pick up our '05 30frks this coming Friday! We to did a lot of searching, homework, etc. but kept coming back to the Outback. (I think my wife is more excited than I am!)







We look forward to the fun to come and sharing on this forum.

denilu
outback 30frks
'01 Ford 250 SD 7.3ltr 4x


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Congrats graymatter on the Outback
Have lots of great times and fun with the 30frks
Don action


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Congrats and welcome all! Lots of new OUTBACKS rolling into the forum!


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Congrats on your Outback TT







and weclome to Outbackers. action

Thor


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

graymatter,

Welcome to our little (well, not so little anymore) group. action

Enjoy your new home away from home.

Mark


----------



## RLW7302 (Feb 27, 2005)

congratulations on your new Outback!







I'm sure you'll love it!


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers and congrats on a beautiful 5er. action


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Congrats and welcome!

Just can't wait to get out there!

Wayne


----------

